# Galvanized vs. Powder-coated?



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Back when I'd had my ratties, over almost 8 months ago, and they were about 5 months that I'd had them before when we got the cage for them, we'd done our research on the different types of cages, but I kind of want to re-up my research on it. 
What's the diffence between powder-coated and galvanized cages?
What's the best size to start off with for 2 - 3 baby rats *female or male, haven't decided yet*
Are there any particular cages that are bad to use?


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

I would go with the powder coated. I have heard from multiple sources that the galvinised wire can react with their urine and cause zinc poisoning if they chew on it. 

About the cage size, I usually go for more room than not enough. at the moment I have three boys in a cage I made from two smaller cages joined together it looks big but the single cages on their own aren't big enough for more than two adult rats so I wouldn't put more than four boys in this.










I don't know the acutual measurements of it off the top of my head but I can measure it later if you'd like.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Hehehe the cage looks awsome ^-^

I'm just trying to get an estimate for a good cage size *that has extra room* for around 2-3 rats. I'm not sure how to look that up, I figure there's probably a sticky for it but wanted to ask about the galvanized vs. powder-coated too so I figured I'd go with this ^-^


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Galvanized cages also start to smell REALLY badly after a little while and require a huge amount of scrubbing to even attempt to get the smell out.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Are CN and FN galvanized?


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

FNs and CNs are coated


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

fn and cn?


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

critter nation and ferret nation. 

the cage I have my girls in (on the left) looks similar to those but was marketed as a ferret kingdom. so many names. ???


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks. I was so confused, everyone kept saying cn and fn and I had no clue. From what I can remember, and judging by how much your's looked like ours, our may have been a ferret nation cage, but a full cage, that size, not two. And it was green but has the same coating and pattern on the metal. 

(SQUEALS) The bf just passed his training and got bumped up to management so hopefully once we get the bills paid we can get some new babies!


----------



## lee (Aug 3, 2009)

powder coated. i've had both wood and galvanized and the powder coated doesn't even come close to stinking, whereas the other two just became intolerable. 

i recommend martins! best cage i've ever had and i've tried tons :x


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Powder coated all the way, man!


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Hehehe I was looking for the differences in the two types but yea, I think when we have the money I'll look into powdercoated cages ^=^


----------



## lee (Aug 3, 2009)

a lot of the time local metal stores will powder coat something you already have for pennies on the dollar.


----------

